# How do I edit/correct my tracks (Ambit2)?



## hikerdude (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm trying to edit my tracks to correct for forgetting to stop my exercise after I was done. I got in the car and drove off for about 2 miles before I realized that I had forgotten to stop the exercise. So now in movescount I see the track which is wrong which throws off the rest of the data.

1. How do I fix this such that it shows correctly in movescount?
2. Is there a way to reflect that back into the watch?

Thanks.


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

hikerdude said:


> I'm trying to edit my tracks to correct for forgetting to stop my exercise after I was done. I got in the car and drove off for about 2 miles before I realized that I had forgotten to stop the exercise. So now in movescount I see the track which is wrong which throws off the rest of the data.
> 
> 1. How do I fix this such that it shows correctly in movescount?
> 2. Is there a way to reflect that back into the watch?
> ...


Not that easy way as it seems... To be honestly: I think there is only the way to send, for example, the file in gpx format to another program where you can do the correction in a comfort way. Do not know why Movescount haven't such a possibility - just nearly all starts are a "more or less incorrect" (not the failure of Suunto ... it's just the GPS technique...) - but the more it would be helpful to have a simplier correction method - means: in(!) the program...
JoggWithoutdog alias Joachim


----------



## arhuaco (Jun 4, 2013)

I fix mine in SportTracks - SportTracks 3


----------



## XCJagge (Mar 1, 2012)

JoggWithoutDog said:


> just nearly all starts are a "more or less incorrect" (not the failure of Suunto ... it's just the GPS technique...)


Could you eaxplain what you mean by that? Pretty much all of my starts are just fine. Am I missing something, fused speed doesn't kick in until handfull of seconds or what?


----------



## JoggWithoutDog (Jul 3, 2012)

XCJagge said:


> Could you eaxplain what you mean by that? Pretty much all of my starts are just fine. Am I missing something, fused speed doesn't kick in until handfull of seconds or what?


Sorry  Nearly all tracks are a litte unprecise at the beginning (e.g. Startpoint most about 20m away from the real position) ... So it would be nice to correct this in a simple way (means: in Movescount). I used the Wintec WTB-201 some years ago and parallel the software of a topographic map of Bavaria ... there is a possibility just to take points on the map and transfer them to another (right) position. Especially the Ambit (the GPS-Pod is better in this way) sometimes showing track-sections where - although it was a straight-away direction - there is no straight line but a more like "waves" ... again: here it would be helpful to cut such "wave peaks".
And to tell the whole "thing": When using the Ambit during walking there is no real speed graph possible ... no comparison to a graph regarding on a footpod ... it would be very helpful too if Suunto/Movescount would give the possibility to smooth the graph like the software of "TOP10 Bavaria" where you can build averages of more or less some GPS-datas - means: if you have a graph like a sinus graph ... the middle would show a straight line with a really good result near reality.
Hope the second point is not too far away from problem 1 ... told this because of the no-correction-possibility in Movescount...
JoggWithoutDog alias Joachim


----------



## hikerdude (Sep 22, 2013)

JoggWithoutDog...I'm not questioning your analysis. But my original question was about how to trim the end of my track because I had forgotten to press the STOP function on my Ambit2 watch. I got in the car and started driving which added mileage to my track that I did not intend to add. Searching through various other sites I see references to movescount.com screens that seem to indicate that it can be fixed online but I do not see those screens in my movescount.com account. The screen shots also appear to be from over a year ago so maybe movescount.com took away some features.


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello hikerdude,
had the same problem. Went this way: exported the "wrong/damaged" track as *.gpx to garmin basecamp (freeware). opened and edited the track and saved it again. then I imported the corrected track as a "route" to movescount (plan&create, routes, create route, import route, choosed the corrected *.gpx) and added it to the original move. Maybe that helps?

Greetings and good luck


----------



## hikerdude (Sep 22, 2013)

Sir McKey;6804584(plan&create said:


> Sir McKey...I was with you until the "Add it to the original move". After I corrected in BaseCamp, exported, and then imported the move as you described it only shows up as a Route and doesn't go on the calendar (Moves, Summary). I couldn't see where I would add it to the original move. I feel like I'm so close to a resolution. Thanks.


----------



## pjc3 (Mar 26, 2012)

Go to the original move>edit>go to bottom of map>route>choose new route. You may need to change total distance in the data fields.


----------



## hikerdude (Sep 22, 2013)

pjc3 said:


> Go to the original move>edit>go to bottom of map>route>choose new route. You may need to change total distance in the data fields.


I just tried that and it doesn't appear to solve the problem. I changed the total distance but the original track is still there as well as the new route. Also the rest of the data is wrong (Calories, HR, etc).


----------



## hikerdude (Sep 22, 2013)

arhuaco said:


> I fix mine in SportTracks - SportTracks 3


I downloaded the demo version and indeed it is extremely easy to fix and displays the right calories, HR, distance, etc after you split and eliminate the bad track. Now the challenge is to get it back into either the Ambit or movescount.com's site. ST seems to be worth the investment though if I can figure out how to navigate my way around it. Thanks for the tip arhuaco.


----------



## arhuaco (Jun 4, 2013)

ST is excellent and well worth the one off price for the full version. I can't remember if you can laod it back in to MovesCount, perhaps only as a 'Route'.
ST is perfect as a training log and lets you drill down into the finest detail. One of the best plug-ins is the Training Load (SportTracks • Plugin Catalog • Training Load)

Perfect way keeping track of stress/over-reaching and taper.


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning boys and girls,

tried ST too. And it´s really good! Especially controlling the equipment is a great + for me. But back to toppic: I exported the corrected track from ST as a *.gpx file (tried *.xml too) and imported it to movescount as a route. As pjc3 said, you have to edit your original move, go to "map", push "select route" at the bottom of the map and add the imported file as a route. It´s not so good that you have to correct the data "by hand" (Distance, speed, HR, calories, ...) but better than nothing, i suppose?


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

hello all

I tried ST too. I like it very much. Unfortunately, the graph and the altitude data is not correct, when importing data from ambit2 . image MC is from MovesCount, which is about 99,5 % correct. Image ST is from SportTrack which is about 90%-95% correct. Enyone know the reason? happens with all tracks. Maybe ST consider just GPS altitude and not the barometric values....who knows..

MC









ST









br,z


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

zvojan said:


> I tried ST too. I like it very much. Unfortunately, the graph and the altitude data is not correct, when importing data from ambit2 . image MC is from MovesCount, which is about 99,5 % correct. Image ST is from SportTrack which is about 90%-95% correct. Enyone know the reason? happens with all tracks. Maybe ST consider just GPS altitude and not the barometric values....who knows..


Did you import the raw XML downloaded from the watch or did you import a gpx/kml having exported from MC?

If importing raw XML, which import did you use, the Ambit plugin or the standard. The Ambit plugin has two ways of doing altitude, barometer or GPS. That may make a difference. When I set mine to barometer it was a better match for MC, but that was pre the latest fw update. Not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Sir McKey said:


> Hello hikerdude,
> had the same problem. Went this way: exported the "wrong/damaged" track as *.gpx to garmin basecamp (freeware). opened and edited the track and saved it again. then I imported the corrected track as a "route" to movescount (plan&create, routes, create route, import route, choosed the corrected *.gpx) and added it to the original move. Maybe that helps?
> 
> Greetings and good luck


Could I also export a Garmin track into MC this way? I tried exporting a Garmin track from Basecamp but MC couldn't import it for some reason. Maybe it's because of the HR and Temp extensions in the GPX file?


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Good morning,

tried an original *.gpx file from garmin. I made the move with a garmin fenix, using the tempe. exported the file and made a new route in MC, using the function "create new route, import route". Had no problems. After that, i went the same way with an *.gpx file from another garmin, the gps map 62 st. Was successfull, too. The gpx files were 8 and 35 km with about 200 and 1071 waypoints. Have no idea, why you have problems with the import function. I do have data from temperature and HR in the original garmin files, I checked it before the basecamp-export. Could the browser be the problem? So sorry :-s


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Sir McKey said:


> Good morning,
> 
> tried an original *.gpx file from garmin. I made the move with a garmin fenix, using the tempe. exported the file and made a new route in MC, using the function "create new route, import route". Had no problems. After that, i went the same way with an *.gpx file from another garmin, the gps map 62 st. Was successfull, too. The gpx files were 8 and 35 km with about 200 and 1071 waypoints. Have no idea, why you have problems with the import function. I do have data from temperature and HR in the original garmin files, I checked it before the basecamp-export. Could the browser be the problem? So sorry :-s


Hi there, yeah I used the 62sc. I think my problem could be file size? The track is 15 hours long @ 1 second intervals, with HR and Temp data. I'll try a smaller file and see, or maybe I just need to try it again with the same one.

EDIT: It finally imported the track after 3 tries so I'm good. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Hmm, I tried now a file with 32 km and about 10 hours (GPSMAP 62 st): same result. I have no bigger files :-(


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Sir McKey said:


> Hmm, I tried now a file with 32 km and about 10 hours (GPSMAP 62 st): same result. I have no bigger files :-(


All working now. Thanks!

So now that I've saved the route, how do I add it to an existing move? How do I view my routes? When I click on "routes" under the "Plan & Create" menu, it brings up a random route that someone else created.


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

So, working time is over now 
First go to "plan and create", than choose "routes". Click on "latest" and select "My routes" than a map with your routes apears. On the right side you have two small buttons "list view" and "map view". Click on "List view" and here they are finally, your shy and well hidden routes.
Now comes the easy part: Go to your damaged move and click "edit". Now there´s a button under the map "select route". Click it and your routes apear. that´s it.
Have fun outside!


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you so much, Sir! It great to know that I can use the route feature to import any gpx file and use them on moves with no GPS recording, or substitute a better (or edited) GPX file in a move that already has a GPX file. Very useful!


----------



## Sir McKey (Dec 2, 2012)

Was a pleasure, good luck out there ;-)


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

bowesmana said:


> Did you import the raw XML downloaded from the watch or did you import a gpx/kml having exported from MC?
> 
> If importing raw XML, which import did you use, the Ambit plugin or the standard. The Ambit plugin has two ways of doing altitude, barometer or GPS. That may make a difference. When I set mine to barometer it was a better match for MC, but that was pre the latest fw update. Not sure if that would make a difference.
> 
> View attachment 1231328


hey..

I did not notice this setting  I changed elevation calculation to barometer and import the move again. I use ambit plugin (direct import from watch. The result is a litlle better now, but far away from perfect compared to movescount.

image MC is from MovesCount ang image ST1 is ftom Sporttrack (barometer set up)

MC








ST1









br,z


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

zvojan said:


> The result is a litlle better now, but far away from perfect compared to movescount.
> 
> image MC is from MovesCount ang image ST1 is ftom Sporttrack (barometer set up)
> 
> ...


The image would look more comparable if the ST lower value on the y-axis was 280 rather than just over 100. Is it is now, it will compress all the pointy bits at the top making it look more different than it actually is. However, I'm not sure how to change the scale on the graph.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

arhuaco said:


> ST is excellent and well worth the one off price for the full version. I can't remember if you can laod it back in to MovesCount, perhaps only as a 'Route'.
> ST is perfect as a training log and lets you drill down into the finest detail. One of the best plug-ins is the Training Load (SportTracks • Plugin Catalog • Training Load)
> 
> Perfect way keeping track of stress/over-reaching and taper.


I'd like to purchase ST and have the demo version, but I don't see the option to see the tracklog so I can edit. I only see a graph. If this is one those programs (like most) that want to keep the raw data away from you and only let you see pretty graphs, then I have no use for it. But if I missed it, could you show me how to display the tracklog? (such as shown on Base Camp). I'm a numbers guy.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

bruceames said:


> I'd like to purchase ST and have the demo version, but I don't see the option to see the tracklog so I can edit. I only see a graph. If this is one those programs (like most) that want to keep the raw data away from you and only let you see pretty graphs, then I have no use for it. But if I missed it, could you show me how to display the tracklog? (such as shown on Base Camp). I'm a numbers guy.


Not sure it's possible to edit the numbers directly, but if you've not found the edit route option, see this









Best place to get the definitive answer would be the ST forums.


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

bowesmana said:


> Not sure it's possible to edit the numbers directly, but if you've not found the edit route option, see this
> 
> View attachment 1232587
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I may check out their forum but at this point the odds of ST letting you see/edit the numbers directly appear to be very small.


----------



## bowesmana (Apr 22, 2012)

bruceames said:


> Thanks for the reply. I may check out their forum but at this point the odds of ST letting you see/edit the numbers directly appear to be very small.


I prefer the numbers too. The logbook is written to c:\Users\xxx\Documents\xxx.logbook3

That's just utf-8 encoded XML, so you can find the <Activity/GPSRoute/TrackData> element. The data is CDATA and it looks like it's just base64 encoded data, but not sure of the storage format of the binary data is though.

So, if you know what on earth I'm talking about, you could write a small app that can interpret that track data and allow you to edit it...


----------



## bruceames (Jul 20, 2013)

bowesmana said:


> I prefer the numbers too. The logbook is written to c:\Users\xxx\Documents\xxx.logbook3
> 
> That's just utf-8 encoded XML, so you can find the <Activity/GPSRoute/TrackData> element. The data is CDATA and it looks like it's just base64 encoded data, but not sure of the storage format of the binary data is though.
> 
> So, if you know what on earth I'm talking about, you could write a small app that can interpret that track data and allow you to edit it...


What I'd really like is an app that will convert Suunto XML to Garmin XML so that I can import Suunto XML files into Base Camp (so I can have HR info as well). But it's really not that big a deal for me at this point in time. I have so many new toys to play with this year (Garmin 62sc, Trackpod, Ambit2, Tempe, etc) that I have plenty of diversions as it is...  The Trackpod and the Garmin actually record a superior track for me (which should be expected since they have positioning advantages over a wrist-worn watch), and the Ambit2's main utility for me has been measuring total ascent/descent (which is does amazingly well), as well as recording R-R data of course. I still have a lot of learning and catching up to do with all the new software programs that have come out in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## arhuaco (Jun 4, 2013)

zvojan said:


> hey..
> The result is a litlle better now, but far away from perfect compared to movescount.
> br,z


ST usually smooths data out a little bit. Have a look in Seetings -> Display -> Analysis -> Data Smoothin -> Elevation. If you change that to zero (or untick the box) you may find it is the same as Movescount


----------



## zvojan (Sep 24, 2013)

I downloaded the elevation correction and set data smoothin to 30 and i am happy now 

br, z


----------



## geeforceone (Aug 31, 2016)

I've raised a request at the Movescount support. I think if more people complaining to them about this issue it might get implemented in a near future.


----------

